# NEW Info Moffat for Hogmanay



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Is there anyone interested in a rally at New Year?

I have provisionaly booked this site for New Year. 
*Hammerlands Garden Centre Moffat.*

Can take up to 50 vans on grass.
Any RVs may be able to park on the GC carpark which ajoins the rally field.

http://www.hammerlandscentre.co.uk/

29th December-2nd January 08
Cost £5 pupn.

There is a possibility we can have use of the onsite cafe for a get together on NY Eve.

(When I gauge the numbers interested I might be able to negotiate a better deal)

Come on all you northeners who say the Midlands is too far for a rally, this promises to be a real Scottish New Year.

Angie......


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Angie

Its only 355 miles each way for us but we might well be interested :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We may well be interested if we still have a van  thats only about an hour from us!


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*New Year Rally at Moffat*

Hallo Angie. We might well be interested so at this point put us on the list and once you have more certain information we can come to a decision. Thanks

Beth (Polo)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Moffat NewYear Rally*

Great, That's 3 so far who have expressed an interest.

I have told Brian who owns the site that I will run the thread for 2 weeks to see how much interest there is before I finally book the rally.

Angie..............................


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Angie we also would be interested but not sure about the 31st but could make it for the other nights.only 30 mins for us to go .

Vonnie would prob be interested as well...

Val


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Moffat NewYear Rally*


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Angie

We are certainly interested

Regards
R/M


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> We may well be interested if we still have a van  thats only about an hour from us!


Whaddya mean "if we still have a van"? You're not thinking of not having one, are you?

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > We may well be interested if we still have a van  thats only about an hour from us!
> ...


Not by choice!!!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Hi Angie

That would make a nice change :lol: no long drive (very close to home) - so you can put me down as a provisional until I work out the holiday rota - must be my turn to have Christmas and New Year off this year :roll: 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Moffat NewYear Rally*

bump :wink:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Angie

Please book me in for 29th and 30th. I won't be able to stay over Hogmanay 

:roll: :roll: :roll: 

Cheers


Anne


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

Would be very interested in attending a meet but always to far away so this would be excellent but now my worries are my kids, girl 14yrs, boy 12yrs so is there company of there age group goimg to be there?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Not by choice!!!


We know the feeling well, being there now, and currently doing it. 8O 8O  

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At that time of year it is difficult to commit to driving 350 miles each way, in case the weather is awful for driving but we are still kind of interested I've never spent hogmanay in Scotland.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Nearest rally to home and can't make it  

(Actually nearly didn't look at the thread as Moffet is actually spelt Moffat).

Have a good time everyone. The area is very beautiful even in winter.

Sue


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Please see above post for my feelings exactly.
Can't someone correct the spelling in the title????


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

Glad to see that my info about Hammerlands has been of use to you Angie; Will try to get there Not sure what dates I can attend.

Good luck with the rally 
Pam


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

Sorry, sorry sorry for the typo.
Us "sassanachs and even worse a yorky beg your humble forgiveness.

I actually know what you mean, when I read Harrogate as "Harrowgate" I cringe. Around here we say Arrigut :lol:

But back to the rally. 
Interest so far is mainly from our cousins north of the border who no doubt have long standing New Year traditions that include the family and find it hard neglecting their duties.
How about you all come and show us sassanachs how it should be done?

Angie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

Thats about 8 showing interest so far

Sorry scotsman I don't know at present whether there are any other children going, watch this space and I will let you know.

Thanks Bella for the heads up, I forgot to ask Brian about the sheep but I will next time I speak to him.

Angie


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi Angie, can you put us 2 down on the list please, I dont know how far it is from Oakham (Rutland) it should be a good run. We have never been to Scotland, should be fun :lol: John & Lin (MEURIG)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Moffat is a lovely place. I often went there as a child and revisited the place July 2006. Why are you all worried about travelling to Scotland? Last Sept we came from midway down here in Spain to Winchester for one weekend (approx 3000miles) you all have motorhomes if you feel tired stop and rest. Regarding travel in the winter I bet there are plenty of motorhomers at the end of the year out on the ski's north from us. They all seem to manage . You will find the Scots are not mean but friendly,hospitable ,generous people go on give it a go. I have to come over to the UK in Jan 2008 but will celebrate hogmanay here in the sunshine with the family. It's not quite the same atmosphere when its warm outside. Finally it's 3.36 am and I just logged on to look at the Swift Leisure site simply because of Peter Smith's excellent efforts for Swift on here. Only one garage model but I intend to see this one when I come over as I will likely get a new van early 2008 and would like to think it could be a Swift


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Faclilities?*

I realise we can't expect much for a fiver
I assume no facilities whatsoever?
Just that my van is very energy greedy and don't have a genny yet
also tend to use loads of water and her indoors likes proper loos.
Was thinking of Going to the CC site at Newcastleton
Barry


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

meurig said:


> Hi Angie, can you put us 2 down on the list please, I dont know how far it is from Oakham (Rutland) it should be a good run. We have never been to Scotland, should be fun :lol: John & Lin (MEURIG)


Hi Meurig,

It's about 255 miles from you, and about 4.5 hours drive if travelling at HGV speeds, using the A1 to Scotch Corner.

Have a good trip.

Jock, (in the Deepings)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> Moffat is a lovely place. I often went there as a child and revisited the place July 2006. Why are you all worried about travelling to Scotland? Last Sept we came from midway down here in Spain to Winchester for one weekend (approx 3000miles) you all have motorhomes if you feel tired stop and rest. Regarding travel in the winter I bet there are plenty of motorhomers at the end of the year out on the ski's north from us. They all seem to manage . You will find the Scots are not mean but friendly,hospitable ,generous people go on give it a go. I have to come over to the UK in Jan 2008 but will celebrate hogmanay here in the sunshine with the family. It's not quite the same atmosphere when its warm outside. Finally it's 3.36 am and I just logged on to look at the Swift Leisure site simply because of Peter Smith's excellent efforts for Swift on here. Only one garage model but I intend to see this one when I come over as I will likely get a new van early 2008 and would like to think it could be a Swift


There have been times last year when the police and motoring organisations say don't drive if you don't have to. Having just driven back from Glasgow in the 'dreech' its not the distance or bad weather, its the possible combination of the distance and bad weather and official advice at that time of year, and if I'm honest getting older. I think if you say yes to a rally you should at least be fairly certain about going.

At that time of year electric and a toilet block would be welcome.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

 Fantastic - I have been told to put us down for this Rally - do hope it will go ahead!! Have not spent New Year in Scotland before - a first time for us...

J & T
Sundial


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

working..........


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DandM said:


> working..........


And so is Rita.....but only on the 31st, and they won't let her take the day off as holiday. Grrr.

Jock.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Moffat Rally*

I think that is about 8 so far showing interest.
I have to telephone Brian at the weekend to confirm our interest and I will get more info.
Then I will post it on the rally bookings section giving directions and facilities available.

If we can't have the garden centre cafe I will enquire about the local pub.

Come on, you know you want to come.
Should be a great Scottish New Year.
Watch this space for more info.

Angie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Moffat NewYear Rally*

:lol:


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Hi Angie
Hopefully we should be touring in Scotland around then, so please would you add us to the provisional list.
Thanks
Sue and Bob


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Moffat NewYear Rally*

Hi Sue and bob

angie say's hope to see you there all being well

george


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*moffat new years rally*

HI ANGIE we would love to come , baby said as long as she can dance all night. alan and bobbie and ankle- biter jamiealana. mark us down please


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*moffat new years rally*

Ok, this rally is a goer.

I will contact Brian this week to confirm the booking and then post the details on the rally page.

Angie..............


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Moffat for New Year*

Hi Angie. That's absolutely great so are organising things to ensure that we can join you, all being well, so once details are up we will confirm. Thanks for organising it.

Beth and Ray


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*moffat new years rally*

Well everybody, bookings now being taken for the Moffat New Year Bash

See rally listing.

Lots to do, fishing, shopping, drinking, eating, shopping, animal farm and adventure playground for the little uns, walks around the loch,fresh air, more shopping and drinking oh!! and eating......

We can either make our own entertainment...cheeky!!
or join the locals at the pub.
Please indicate your preference so I can warn/book the pub.

Get your names down now for a real Scottish New Year

Edinburgh is only 1 hour away and Glasgow 45 mins for those that have to pop home for a wee dram and a blether with the ain folk......

Angie........


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*moffat new years rally*

:idea:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*moffat new years rally*

Can't believe only 4 vans booked for the never to be forgotten New Year Rally.
Come on...you know you want to come...

Angie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks Angie is really desperate to have a true Scottish New Year :lol: she needs at least 10 vans attending to make this viable so get adding your names please.


Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Angie sorry does not look as if our woes with our van will be over for hogmanay still not allowed to use it unfortunately. So as yet cannot confirm as much as we would like. However we may travel down by car to see you all as its only about an hour or so away.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*moffat new years rally*

Only 8 weeks to go.

Anyone else want to join us for New Year?
We really need at least 10 vans to make this rally viable.

Only 4 plus us, booked so far, so come on if you don't want to see the rally fail, please book

If we don't get the required bookings soon we may have to cancel the rally

Angie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello is anybody there :roll: :lol: Angie wants another 5 vans please 8O else she will have to cancel the rally  



Jacquie


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*MOFFAT RALLY*

HI Can someone tell us where to pay,and how much so we can confirm we are going.i see with us that will be five attending what happens if the ten needed dont confirm and we have bought tickets will it be cancelled or will the confirmed people still go to moffat  ALL&BOBBIE


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All and Bobbie,

I think it will be pay Angie on arrival, but if there is not at least 10 vans going then I think Angie will cancel this rally. There are 6 now including Angie so another 4 required at least. :roll: no doubt Angie or scottie will be along later to confirm this.


Jacquie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

We need at least 5 more vans if this rally is to go ahead.

I have to confirm this Sunday, so you intend joining us please put your name on the list, otherwise I have no option but to cancel.

This will be shame as I was really looking forward to a Scottish New Year.

Angie....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more takers for this rally before Angie pulls the plug on it, 4 or 5 vans needed before tomorrow Sunday :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> We need at least 5 more vans if this rally is to go ahead.
> 
> I have to confirm this Sunday, so you intend joining us please put your name on the list, otherwise I have no option but to cancel.
> 
> ...


Hi Angie

So are we going to Moffat or not - from your last email, I would assume you're going to cancel this rally.

Such a shame, none of our Scottish members interested??

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Such a shame, none of our Scottish members interested?? 

Sorry guys (and lassies) but most Scots will be with their families for 'the Bells'. If you want a Scottish New Year you would be best to find a friendly Scot who will invite you to join with their family at this time.
I really do wish I could support this event but we are the host for our family this year so won't be going anywhere (for days). The Hymer is even pressed into service as an extra spare bedroom!

Good luck.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this Raleigh on or cancelled could be interested.?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
we are sorry but we had to cancel this rally owing to lack of numbers
we hope to run another one later in the year


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for that realised you had been asking for sometime only just sorted we want to go somewhere for New year.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry angie just saw this thread ..we would have loved to have been but as usual family here at new year. Hope we can get to a meet later on. We are off to Portugal end of January with Vonnie and Frank so wont be back until May.Have a lovely xmas and New year.

Val & alan x


----------



## A12TCV (Dec 12, 2007)

*re New Year Meet*

Could some one let me know if this is a definite goer, and how many units could be there, also has the venue for New Years Eve been secured. If not Is there a good local pub or restaurant that we could possibly book for NYE?
We are definitely interested in attending.
Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This rally has been CANCELLED due to not enough vans participating sorry.



Jacquie


----------

